# Hamish the Border Collie X Red Setter



## D-Nova

This is him when we first got him, and he was 10 weeks old: 









Here is him at 15 weeks old:









Enjoy


----------



## lozza84

_what a gorgeous looking dog!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1:_


----------



## Mese

he's just totally beautiful


----------



## CreativeLC

Awww he's sooo super cute  that is my type of dog!


----------



## happysaz133

Aww he's gorgeous! What an unusual cross, I've never seen one like him before!


----------



## D-Nova

happysaz133 said:


> Aww he's gorgeous! What an unusual cross, I've never seen one like him before!


His father was a red Setter, and his mother a Collie, I think he has more Collie in him because he is coloured like a Collie and he does already try and herd things, but he does have the fur of a Setter, and a bit of Setter in his face.


----------



## xpalaboyx

He got that smooth and very angelic face! His white coat highlight in the throat is very cute!


----------



## Ginny

Very cute - has very soulful eyes!


----------



## chrissiegra

D-Nova, if you are still "receiving" can you get in touch, I would like any information you have about Hamish's breeders. I think I may have had his brother, alas no more!

Thanks Chrissie


----------



## Ducky

omg hes gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## NaomiFaee

Awww so cute! I have the same type of dog called Buddy his mum was a collie and dad was a setter too maybe they are related?


----------

